# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  C++ - Program për transformime matematikore

## cool_dancer

a ka ndonje student ne amerik qe ka lidhje me C++ per problem ne matematik
me falni qe po e shkruaj ne anglisht, se shqip sdi si te perkthej
ju falemnderit 

Create a C++ console application that can calculate all of the mathematical transforms. Program must be able to accept an input of a vector or a point and allow a transformation to be input. The transform is to be entered in plain English, not as a grid, example, someone gives you a point and an angle to rotate.  You place that angle into the appropriate matrix and solve the problem.  User should be able to enter at least three transforms at once, and you will solve them simultaneously. Output will simply be all relevant data, graphics are not required.

----------


## EdiR

Cool_dancer,
Shpresoj qe dikush te kete kohe dhe te te ndihmoje me kete por jep pak me shume detaje. Ti nuk e perkethen ne shqip por dhe nuk jep ndonje percaktim se per cfare behet fjale atje. Transforms? Furrier transform, Laplace Transform, keto di une ne matematike.
Nejse, cool kjo ngjan si projekt qe do disa jave kohe vella prandaj si i thone andej nga anet tona: "Ujku e ka qafen e trashe sepse i zgjidh hallet vete". 

Suksese ne shkolle,
Ed

----------


## qoska

shiko njehere nqs te ben pune ndonje nga keta programet
 ketu

----------


## cool_dancer

Ed dhe Goska, falemnderit per mundimin e juaj te me ndihmoni, por provova disi permes librit, por prap se prap profesori na kishte dhene diqka qe nuk na ka shpjeguar ne klas, dhe keshtu e dorzova qe kishte afat deri dje
keshtu e morra noten 5% haha
eh, fak it

----------


## EdiR

Me shume fat heres tjeter; posto me shpejt, me shume detaje dhe organizoje ne nje menyre qe te gjithe te te ndihmojne pak por ta besh vete.

Gjithe te mirat,
Ed

----------

